# Авиация > Авиационная Энциклопедия >  О подписях в статьях

## Д.Срибный

Надо определиться, подписываем ли мы статьи или нет.

Правила Википедии ясно говорят на этот счет:



> Подписи
> 
>     * В статьях подписываться нельзя, её изменит множество равноправных соавторов.
>     * В обсуждениях (в том числе и на своей странице обсуждения) подписываться обязательно: это делает чтение беседы намного более удобным. Помните, что Ваши обсуждения будут читать и другие люди после Вас, ибо в обсуждениях бывают важные сведения к статье. Следуйте правилам обсуждений Википедии.
>     * Чтобы поставить подпись, введите четыре тильды (~~~~) — это будет «подпись + дата + время», либо три тильды (~~~) — это будет просто подпись, без даты и времени. Предпочтительнее использовать первый вариант: по нему легко восстановить последовательность сообщений, если они будут перемешаны. Если Вы не опознаны в Википедии как зарегистрированный участник, укажите также своё имя (или хотя бы псевдоним).
>     * Подпись ставится после реплики, а не до неё.
>     * Подпись показывает, что текст выше неё был написан определённым человеком в определённое время. Поэтому недопустимо (даже для сказавшего) менять подписанный текст, особенно если на высказывание уже ответили. Если изменение необходимо для устранения неясности или неоднозначности, оставляйте также и старый вариант текста, перечеркнув зачеркнув его с помощью HTML-пометки <strike>.


Предлагаю следовать этому правилу. То есть, не ставить подписи под статьями. В конце-концов, над одной статьей могут работать десятки человек...
Тем более что в "Истории" изменений статьи сохраняется все информация о том, кто, что и когда добавил в статью.

----------


## An-Z

очевидно, что нет...  потому как коллективное творчество.. ну или как вариант внизу список на ста листах всех приложивших руку к написанию и изложению инфы..

----------


## AC

> очевидно, что нет...  потому как коллективное творчество.. ну или как вариант внизу список на ста листах всех приложивших руку к написанию и изложению инфы..


Ну хорошо... Но, например, в статье энциклопедии про Ту-160 я читаю текст Ригманта из "Авиации и космонавтики". Так может быть все-таки правильнее будет сослаться на него хотя бы в конце?

----------


## Д.Срибный

Естественно!
Список источников указывать не только можно, но и нужно!
И кстати, если Вы узнали источник, Вы вполне сами можете добавить ссылку на него в конце статьи.

----------

